# Martin Logan Arius-I Speakers



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Several years ago I stopped at a Tweeter store and was checking it all out when I came into a room with some martin logan speakers playing and could not believe how awsome they sounded. Then I went to another store about a year ago and they had David Gilmore live in concert being played through the ML-Source setup with the grotto sub. I sat in "the chair" and proceeded to crank up the jams to see how they would hold up to a little crankage, they did alright, but the grotto sub started to distort pretty badly. Ever since then I had tossed the idea about getting some for a theater setup. I have seen some super clean used ones for pretty good deal. I am looking and pondering about the Arius i series as to how they are to those that had or have had some experience with them?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

waculjr.903 said:


> Several years ago I stopped at a Tweeter store and was checking it all out when I came into a room with some martin logan speakers playing and could not believe how awsome they sounded. Then I went to another store about a year ago and they had David Gilmore live in concert being played through the ML-Source setup with the grotto sub. I sat in "the chair" and proceeded to crank up the jams to see how they would hold up to a little crankage, they did alright, but the grotto sub started to distort pretty badly. Ever since then I had tossed the idea about getting some for a theater setup. I have seen some super clean used ones for pretty good deal. I am looking and pondering about the Arius i series as to how they are to those that had or have had some experience with them?


Hello,
The Grotto might have been overmatched, but the Descent and Depth offer a serious amount more output. Especially the Descent i. However, the Depth worked quite well for me during the time I was only using it. Both of these Subwoofers use 3 Woofers as opposed to the single Woofer in the Grotto.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

